# xbox 360 S vs Gaming PC



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 9, 2012)

pls tell me i'm planning on getting a xbox 360 4gb with the 320gb harddrive which comes to rs 23000. should i buy this or a gaming pc??
dont post that xbox has the RROD prob as pc's have their own infamous BSOD problem and the virus/malware problems
and i'm looking for the GAMING potential and not the jack-of-all-trades device(in which case i have my laptop)
i also have 15 pc games and am fed up of the infinite DRM and game clients


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

Well at 23K you can't get a gaming PC for sure. You better buy a PS3.


----------



## Champ (Mar 9, 2012)

Any specific reason to get 320Gb version ?

Regarding your confusion go through nicely written thread by Sarath 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/143307-playstation-3-vs-gaming-pc.html

In short if u r not too particular about eye candy and want hassle free gaming get a console as per ur liking (Just remember console games cost way more).


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 9, 2012)

thechamp said:


> Any specific reason to get 320Gb version ?
> 
> Regarding your confusion go through nicely written thread by Sarath
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/143307-playstation-3-vs-gaming-pc.html
> ...



dude,i read sarath's informative thread but there was a depressing amount of anti-console posters there with sarath defending his ps3.oh and getting the 320 gb hdd?thats bcoz its more value for money (a 250gb xbox costs rs22990 while 4gb xbox + 320gb hdd costs 23000)AND you get a game free with the 320gig hdd


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

Lets not fight over console vs PC shall we. PC always wins.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Lets not fight over console vs PC shall we. PC always wins.



Silence.this is not a flame thread.and dont get me started on consoles vs pc in terms of GAMING. consoles kick pc @$$ BIG TIME(not in case of SCII and diablo 3).on other aspects though pc always wins


----------



## Krow (Mar 10, 2012)

Sir, kindly exercise politeness in your posts. I know you feel strongly about things. Just think about what you feel for a couple of minutes and post in such a way that it reads like an informed argument rather than a fanboy's rant. That way, we can have your queries answered minus any arguments which may arise. Thanks.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 10, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Silence.this is not a flame thread.and dont get me started on consoles vs pc in terms of GAMING. consoles kick pc @$$ BIG TIME(not in case of SCII and diablo 3).on other aspects though pc always wins


why are you a REBELLION...you never agree with others who are far more tech experts..experience you just cant make a post better by using abuse languages,words..be more punctual and polite


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 10, 2012)

Krow said:


> Sir, kindly exercise politeness in your posts. I know you feel strongly about things. Just think about what you feel for a couple of minutes and post in such a way that it reads like an informed argument rather than a fanboy's rant. That way, we can have your queries answered minus any arguments which may arise. Thanks.



ok dude, no expletives. i should have added i'm not intrested in ps3. i hate sony after what they did to my psp. i sent it to their official service centre since it was not working(the buttons were not working ) paid rs 2200 for a replacement too(way back in april 2010).till date my psp hasn't returned
and bieng a mod, can you suggest a config for a gaming pc? my budget is rs88000


----------



## Krow (Mar 11, 2012)

Please fill the PC Buyer's template for that. I don't think I'm the best man for rig advice. Others will definitely help you out though.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 11, 2012)

XBOX 360 if you want to play console specific titles like Gears of War etc etc. PC if you want to play games as well as use it for other purposes as well. XBOX won't be future proof for very long because of its ageing hardware. Whereas you can update the PC as per your requirements.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 11, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> can you suggest a
> config for a gaming pc? my budget is
> rs88000


 Thats a huge budget.
Go for the 80k rig mentioned here


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 12, 2012)

ok change of plan's* i'm going the Sarath way xbox 360 and gaming rig *
my TV is  dead it's one of those old flatscreen ones so i'l be connecting my xbox to my Rig's monitor
so please recommend 2 games to get with the xbox 360 and a good monitor for my rig*(one with full HD 1080p  and HDMI port )*
my rigs budget is now rs63000


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 12, 2012)

Gaming rig for you 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k |13000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68P-DS3|8750
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1665
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 1GB PCIE (Dual Fan Edition)|14500
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|61761


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2012)

@CommanderShawnzer: for 23k XBOX 360 is best.
console has an advantage like no upgrade needed & game runs @ full settings(not like low AA or ultra settings in PC)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 12, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> gaming rig for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very good config, fits my budget perfectly!!  *THANX A MILLION DUDE!!!*


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 12, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> very good config, fits my budget perfectly!!  *THANX A MILLION DUDE!!!*



No problem. Happy to help  



			
				 Zangetsu said:
			
		

> console has an advantage like no upgrade needed & game runs @ full settings(not like low AA or ultra settings in PC)


 But a PC running AA and ultra settings, the end result is a lot better graphics than consoles


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 12, 2012)

You forgot one IMPORTANT thing. Console games cost a SHITLOAD compared to their PC counterparts. It's around Rs.2000-3000 average for a console game, while a PC is much lower (700-1200Rs. for most publishers).


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> But a PC running AA and ultra settings, the end result is a lot better graphics than consoles



yes I know that but its a worrying part to gamers as each year new end hardware is released making their system old for gaming...which is not in console gaming (though graphics in PC is superb)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 12, 2012)

ok people i know that console games cost WAY more than pc games thats why *i'l only buy xbox 360 exclusive(e.g halo 3) and console exclusive games(e.g tekken 6)*
*and buy multiplatform games in thier pc versions if available*


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 13, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ok people i know that console games cost WAY more than pc games thats why *i'l only buy xbox 360 exclusive(e.g halo 3) and console exclusive games(e.g tekken 6)*
> *and buy multiplatform games in thier pc versions if available*



in that case, i would recommend to you to buy PS3 instead if you aim at platformers. exclusive titles are far more in number on the PS3 and really good! i know its a very tough thing to make a choice here, but my personal pick, if asked to crown a console the 'exclusives-king', would be the PS3. 

but then too, it also boils down to the kind of games you like. for me, am not interested in either halo series or forza, etc (except gears of war), so for exclusives, the X360 doesnt feature as a star in my list (but for multi-platformers, its highly recommended ), but with the kinds of games and sheer quantity of them on the PS3, i wont think twice. 

a PC for multi-platformers + a PS3 for exclusives is what i feel could be a better choic; but if you are a fan of halo and other superhit series on the X360, you know what to choose 

all the best!


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 13, 2012)

dear OP, i'll prefer you to buy ps3,
reasons: it has got better games than xbox 360, xbox has got only gears of war as its unique, while ps3 has got resistance series, metal gear solid series, tekken, final fantasy, god of war and much more etc... + ps3 offers blu-ray support and 3D stereoscopic view.
while over pc, xbox 360/ps3 is cheap and best, but think of the games(THEIR PRICE) which you'll buy for your console, they cost around 3 times more than the cost of PC games, 
thus overall you have two options:
1. buy a console i.e. spend less initially but you'll have to spend much more later on games.
2. buy a gaming PC i.e. spend more initially and spend less later on games, but you'll suffer from PC upgrading dilemma in later years for future games if not buy a hardcore gaming machine at present...
now decide...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 13, 2012)

modified plan: *ps3 160GB(rs.16990) and gaming pc(rs.62000)*
since im getting the cheapest ps3 i'l have more money for games .here's what i'l buy for ps3 *God of War 3,inFAMOUS 2,Uncharted 2*
is uncharted 2 a good game? are there anymore good games for ps3?


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 13, 2012)

yes uncharted 2 and 3 are good, like you have in PC, the tomb raider series. 
other ps3 games you should play are resistance series, metal gear solid series, gt5, etc. 

the main thing which makes ps3 better over xbox is its games,
xbox has got everything in common with PC while ps3 has its own charm...

suggestion: you should go for ps3 320 GB version, as you are getting double space in just 2k bucks more


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 13, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> suggestion: you should go for ps3 320 GB version, as you are getting double space in just 2k bucks more



you forgot an important characteristic of ps3. *it can use standard laptop hard drives too...*(though hard drive prices arent going anywhere now)
*and for now the ps3's hdd will be used only for savegames.i'm not into downloading stuff*
any idea *what broadband speed do i need for accessing PSN/playing MP*?


----------



## digitaltab (Mar 13, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> you forgot an important characteristic of ps3. *it can use standard laptop hard drives too...*(though hard drive prices arent going anywhere now)
> *and for now the ps3's hdd will be used only for savegames.i'm not into downloading stuff*
> any idea *what broadband speed do i need for accessing PSN/playing MP*?



 gr8 plan, i use reliance netconnect+ broadband + at a speed of 3.1 mbps as they say, i have never checked the ping or anything, but my connection works fine when i play multiplayer. no lag is there.
rest i don't know the minimum speed required...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 13, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> gr8 plan, i use reliance netconnect+ broadband + at a speed of 3.1 mbps as they say, i have never checked the ping or anything, but my connection works fine when i play multiplayer. no lag is there.
> rest i don't know the minimum speed required...



reliance netconnect+ isn't that a *USB modem* thing. It works with a ps3


----------



## sandeep410 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have both PC and 360 and i hardly use my 360.I have played lots of 360 games and all have very low gameplay life. 360 games cost way too much and it cost money for online as well. Even if you mod your 360 and download all games for free still you will be left with pretty no good games to play

Buy a PC its worth it


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

^^Dunno what are talking about my friend but if games like Gears of war ,halo and Forza etc are not good then which one are????
What do you mean by low gameplay life....length of gameplay??/


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2012)

sandeep410 said:


> I have both PC and 360 and i hardly use my 360.I have played lots of 360 games and all have very low gameplay life. 360 games cost way too much and it cost money for online as well.
> 
> Buy a PC its worth it



Gameplay life? 

Well, sometimes the consoles extra pricing is justified. Building a great PC will cost atleast 50k for playing at good frames and high resolution. But the consoles now cost less than half that. Also the same console bought 3 years back can still play the latest game release.
A PC assembled 3 years back with the hardware will only dream of playing the latest games.



			
				 sandeep410 said:
			
		

> Even if you mod your 360 and download all games for free still you will be left with pretty no good games to play


 I disagree with this. Why?
afaik all PC games are available on consoles. heck, most PC versions are just unoptimised ports of console ones. But games like Halo , Forza, Gran Turismo aren't even released for PC.
I am a huge Halo fan, and am deeply dissapointed as none of newer games are released on PC. You own a XBOX. You can easily play it. Not even a PS3 owner can't play Halo.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 2, 2012)

A lot depends on what kind of games you play. 

If you like a lot of RTS/Strategy/FPS then PC gaming is the way to go. 

If you like platformers/action-adventure/fighting then Consoles is the way to go.

For racing/flight simulators/sports simulator and even some action-adventure games both PC and Console are equally good. 

---

I would suggest a Console for now since you complained of DRM etc. It will give you peace of mind plus a foray into a lot of games that never make it to PC. I would suggest you slowly get a gaming PC when your laptop gives away. 

Don't dwell into which is better console or PC. Look into what is better for you. 

---

If you want a list of PS3 games, start with:
*Uncharted 1, 2 , 3
God of War 1 & 2 collections and GoW 3
Killzone 2, 3*
*GT5 *(a must for racing fanatics)
*Heavy rain* (love it or hate it type of game- check youtube vids)

Pick them up second hand. That'll get you cheap. GoW for eg sells for 800 now. I bought it for 2500 and still have no regrets. Worth every rupee.

Mini games-
Journey
Limbo


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 16, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> dear OP, i'll prefer you to buy ps3,
> reasons: it has got better games than xbox 360, xbox has got only *gears of war* as its unique, while ps3 has got resistance series, *metal gear solid series*, *tekken*,* final fantasy*, god of war and much more etc... + ps3 offers blu-ray support and *3D stereoscopic view*.
> while over pc, xbox 360/ps3 is cheap and best, but think of the games(THEIR PRICE) which you'll buy for your console, they cost around 3 times more than the cost of PC games,
> thus overall you have two options:
> ...


Dear Shivam24,
one emoticon 
there is something called HALO,and xbox is the king of shooters no killzone of resistance can match it in terms of shooting
 latest versions of Tekken,MGS(2,3 and PW have been remastered in HD),Final fantasy have been ported to the xbox 360
stereoscopic 3D  :  Well,xbox 360 has that too(they released some firmware update for that)and a bunch of games support stereoscopic 3d
1.have you heard of something called used games?That does'not exist in PC games
2.with every new game comes its own pesky DRM,that combined with the 3-year upgrade cycles put me off the path of the PC


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 17, 2012)

> 1.have you heard of something called
> used games?That does'not exist in PC
> games


 you are wrong on this. Crysis 2 allowed activation for upto 5 different computers. Although multiplayer would be available from one but single player from all of them with proper updates patches etc.


> 2.with every new game comes its own
> pesky DRM,that combined with the 3-
> year upgrade cycles put me off the path of the PC


 well most newer games have very less or even no DRM. Taking Dirt 3 as an example all you need is a Games for Windows live profile and you are good to go. GFWL cannot really be termed as Drm. Also many games these days just require you to activate them on Steam or Origin. These services manage all DRM etc. Current scenario is lot  better than few years back where Ubisoft had enforced a system that if internet got disconnected than a game like Assasins creed would just stop working


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2012)

Well its not that every game has DRM issues. Many have but now they are not that bad. Heck see Witcher 2 no DRM at all.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well its not that every game has DRM issues. Many have but now they are not that bad. Heck see Witcher 2 no DRM at all.



GFWL  such a disgusting piece of DRM. Then again, a bad DRM isn't game breaking, a little bit of patience and common sense is enough to get through them.

Witcher 2 actually had a drm, it wasn't any trouble but CDR removed it after the positive reception of their game. Now how awesome can a developer get?


----------



## jsimms (Jul 12, 2012)

Well they are different consoles and you could take advantage of better specs if you are going with your PC that compared to xbox, though the availability of accessories like Kinect is one of the major advantages that you could get if you are going to use a game console like xbox.  It depends on which you are more comfortable with actually. But quite frankly, I will go with the xbox if you are as heavy of a gamer.


----------

